# What to do now?



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

I am at a loss as to why it hasnt worked for us, I am just a few days away from our proper test but so far we have just had -'s and I dont hold out much hope of that changing.
Initial reasons we went for ICSI was because of dh's antibodies but after 3 tries we have not had a single pg!.

1st ICSI, injected 8 eggs, 6 fertilised
2nd ICSI, injected 8 eggs, 5 fertilised
3dr ICSI, injected 11 eggs, 6 fertilised (2 failed to divide)
Dh's sample 3rd time was 25 million total.

We have always got grade 3 embies (4 is top grade) and on the last 2 have transfered 3 embies. I have an underactive thyroid which has been controlled with thyroxine for 3 years now and is very stable. Have had all the tests for APA's, ANA's and also CD4, CD8, CD19 and CD4:CD8 ration. They are all normal. I have been pg naturally twice but m/c both times (there was 10 years between pg's).

I am wanting to know what you think we should do next?, is it worth sending my notes to you?? if o what is the cost of this?

Is it possible that my eggs dont like being injected as I know out of the 14 they did collect this time 3 didnt stand up to the process of ICSI?

Sorry for all the questions but I just feel that I will be put back on the IVF trail again without any reasons.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Nats said:


> I am at a loss as to why it hasnt worked for us, I am just a few days away from our proper test but so far we have just had -'s and I dont hold out much hope of that changing.
> Initial reasons we went for ICSI was because of dh's antibodies but after 3 tries we have not had a single pg!.
> 
> 1st ICSI, injected 8 eggs, 6 fertilised
> ...


----------

